# Soooo Big - Whats Your Guess?



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)




----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Much big. Liquid contain big much. Wow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drew (29/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev (30/1/14)

drew said:


> View attachment 878



Knowing my mates, we would have sent each other this picture and said something like "Dude, check it out, they are getting ready to deliver your mom's RBA"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (31/1/14)

might need a small nuclear station to power that one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> might need a small nuclear station to power that one...


Nope, just a normal IMR 10000000000000000000000008650 battery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Nope, just a normal IMR 10000000000000000000000008650 battery!



I think you'll find the diameter a bit to big try find something a bit longer. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/14)

soooo it holds 11mls


----------

